# Get Your Kit Off 2011!



## Fourstar (25/7/11)

Members,

This Wednesday is the GYKO competition/tasting. Bring along a bottle of your own for the tasting made by your finest tricked up can opener for an evening to dispel all (most) myths about brewing with kits. :icon_chickcheers: 

Any potential members interested in coming down, this month is one that should not be missed. We experienced great success last year with our entries and the outcome was a real eye (can) opener. Let's hope the results are just as good as last year.

Further details on our website:
http://melbournebrewers.org/index.php?opti...d=1:latest-news

Remember folks, subs are also due for this financial year. *No subs, no BYO magazine.* :icon_cheers: 

Venue: Factory 11, 12 Edina Rd, Ferntree Gully 3156
(Melways K11)

See you all there from 7:30 on Wednesday.

Cheers,
Braden


----------



## ekul (25/7/11)

What an intersting competition. When i only had a single batch pot i played around with using kits to make up doubles, without having to do a double batch of grain, like a giant partial i suppose. I fed it to the megaswillin rellos at xmas and they liked it, not as much as my AG coopers clone tho.

Will you be posting up the winning recipes? I've never been able to get good results out of a kit, I would be very interested to see how people do it. People must be getting good results, otherwise there wouldn't be so many people doing it!


----------



## Fourstar (25/7/11)

I guess its up to those entering to supply their recipes. (post competition of course. )

Last year, the entrant who won the internal comp ended up taking out a place at Stout Extravaganza, a place at Vicbrew and 4th place with the same beer at the nationals.

Coincidence? I think not. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Clutch (25/7/11)

Wow, this is an excellent idea.
I'd certainly be going if I lived down that way!


----------



## Yob (23/6/12)

Fourstar said:


> See you all there from 7:30 on Wednesday.



cant make it to the meet as I will be OS but is it allowable to get one dropped for me? 

I was at the last meet and heard of this and didnt think I had enough time to do a special one for it but as it turns out I have a spare bottle (reasonably aged but not a kit I'd previously used so be kind ) in the cellar..

Yob

ed: FK.. time warp? is there a 2012 post? didnt see the dates on this... :blink:


----------



## Fourstar (25/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> cant make it to the meet as I will be OS but is it allowable to get one dropped for me?
> 
> I was at the last meet and heard of this and didnt think I had enough time to do a special one for it but as it turns out I have a spare bottle (reasonably aged but not a kit I'd previously used so be kind ) in the cellar..
> 
> ...




yes,

there is one but its the July meeting again this year!. Bring one along if you're interested. The winner will be the frist to hold aloft the golden can opener! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (23/9/13)

2013 BUMP..

Is this running again this year?


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

Yeah I sent out a members email recently.

November Meeting.


----------



## Yob (23/9/13)

Bugger... having several damn email accounts sux.. will have to get that changed...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/9/13)

I have a title to defend....

And a can of goo to do it with


----------



## Yob (23/9/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I have a title to defend....


Im actually brewing making one for it this year rather than just grabbing a random bottle from the cellar.. was only a couple of points in it last year wasnt it?

Game on


----------



## technobabble66 (23/9/13)

Mants,
Could you PM me too, as i might be able to venture out to Ferntree Gully - if it's an open event, that is; i don't know any secret handshakes or anything B)
Is it a kit tin or could it also be an extract tin? & is 1 bottle enough?
Thanks!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/9/13)

Challenge accepted



Yob said:


> was only a couple of points in it last year wasnt it?


Just 2 points for memory.

My entry last years was made up of an out of date tin and ingredients I had laying around. To top it off I just poured the slurry of a nother brew straight into.

This year it's going to have marginally more effort and thinking put into it....Its going to be an IPA using some Magnum hops you gave me a while back.

It would be ironic to beat you with your own hops.....


----------



## Yob (23/9/13)

pretty sure I spat on all of those


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

Techno - will pm you rules but it must use a prebittered 1.7kg tin and must be 1060 max and 60 ibu max. Otherwise you can do anything. You can definitely attend the meeting -I'll find out if you are eligible to enter.


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

Oh and it must be in proportion with standard single batch I believe (so 23L with one kit or 46 L using two kits, etc - no toucans or 3kg esb kits etc)
You can add hops, spec grain, mashed grain, adjuncts, flavours etc.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/9/13)

Yob said:


> pretty sure I spat on all of those


Rules say I can add any adjcunt I like.

I think I will call it Yobspit IPA


edit - was going to correct the typo on adjunct....but I like it that way better


----------



## GrumpyPaul (15/10/13)

My Kits and Bits IPA transferred to the secondary and crash chilling to clear it up a bit more

Early tasting is encouraging - should be bottled and well and truly ready for the November meeting.

Who else is brewing one for the "Get you kit of Comp"????.


----------



## WarmBeer (15/10/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> It would be ironic to beat you with your own hops.....


Sigh, what a way to go...


----------

